# Lathe Center Height Reference



## KMoffett (Oct 4, 2019)

Did a lathe center height reference to set tool height.  Feel the tool height by running your finger across the cylinder top and the tool tip. I can usually feel +/- 0.001".


----------



## Janderso (Oct 4, 2019)

Love it.
Nice and easy, no fuss.


----------

